# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  Thank you Sweetness and Weathermon!!!!

## Eden

I ended up combining both of your wonderful recipes, and came up with the most delicious brown stew chicken!   Thank you both so much!  You guys are awesome!!  Everyone here gobbled it up, and Anthony was completely amazed, haha!   Thanks so much to the others that also suggested recipes.  I appreciated everyone's input so much.
Next will have to learn how to make the rice n peas to go with it!  This time I just made some white rice.  Thanks again!  It was SO good! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sweetness

Eden that looks perfect!!!!! Mmmmm and truth be told I prefer white rice (or pumpkin rice in JA).  I can just smell Jamaica in that first photo.  Thanks for sharing the food pics (you know I love 'em lol).

----------


## Weathermon & Mi Lady

When is the next Jamaican dinner party?? That looks really good! My recipe was given to me by MoGlenn and Sweetsop. It IS good, fer sure!

----------


## TizzyATX

Wowowowowow....looks SO yummy. I'm hungry now lol

----------


## Eden

Thank you Sweetness!  I think I prefer the white rice with it too, to soak up all the yummy sauce. :Stick Out Tongue:    I made burritos for lunch for me and the kids, with some of the leftover chicken, rice, and some avocado, omg, it was so good!   If I wanted to make brown stew fish, can I use the same recipe? (obviously cooking a lot LESS time for the fish!)

Thanks Weathermon!  A Jamaican dinner party sounds like a plan! Come on by :P

 Tizzy, Thanks!  It was actually SO easy to make,too.  I was surprised!  I had my friend's kids for the night, and it was their first time eating Jamaican food and they loved it.   :Stick Out Tongue: 

PS.  Does anyone know how to quote more than one comment to reply to in one thread?

----------


## Sweetness

hey Eden - yep use the same recipe for fish - I like skin on fish whole but if you use fillets just be sure to get the crispy before making the sauce and adding the veg.

I think that likkle button next to "Reply with Quote is for multiple quotes.....try it

----------

